# Suche leichte Boot



## Patrick_87 (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


nach längerer zeit des nicht Angelns möchte ich dieses Jahr wieder richtig angreifen.


Nachdem ich jetzt längere zeit mit einem zray 300 Schlauchboot unterwegs war bin ich jetzt am überlegen mir jetzt was "festes" zuzulegen.

Ich bin meistens auf dem Bodensee damit unterwegs, Problem ist ich habe keinen liegeplatz, d.h. Ich muss das Boot jedesmal hin und wieder zurück nehmen, daher sollte es nicht zu schwer sein..

Habe mir jetzt mal einige angeschaut, z.b das Walker bay 10, welches noch die fest integrierte sliprolle hat, was nicht schlecht wäre.

"Problem" ist das Gewicht dieser Boote, so 50-70kg, da frage ich mich ob diese stabil genug sind, der Bodensee ist ja schon ein relativ großes Gewässer und ich stehe schon relativ gerne beim Fischen!


Wenn man in der Bucht "angelboot" eingibt findet man ja einige für 500-1000€ und 2,50-3,00m Länge.

ps: ich habe vor das Boot mit einem e-Motor zu betreiben.



Danke schonmal für eure Meinungen!


----------



## Carptigers (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leichte Boot*

Du willst dein Boot auf dem Bodensee nutzen, aber nur einen Elektromotor dranhängen? Dann spar lieber noch ein wenig und kaufe dir ein Aluboot mit 4 Takt AB .


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leichte Boot*

Ne das passt schon, momentan bewege ich mich da nur rudernd voran, das klappt auch, habe auch die möglichkeit hin und wieder eins mit 5ps AB zu fahren, da ich da aber nicht immer betteln will soll was eigenes her.


----------



## Axtwerfer (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leichte Boot*

ein 70 Kilo.boot aus gfk ist schon stabil, da kannst dich auch mal hinstellen ohne das Du Angst haben musst " einzubrechen", das non plus Ultra wäre aber wirklich ein Aluboot. Nachteil: Preis, ist eben ein wenig teurer.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle ein Boot ab 3,50 m aufwärts nehmen, da man mit einem größeren Boot Standsicherer ist und Platz kann man nie genug haben. #h

Axti


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leichte Boot*

ja ich weiss es, würde auch gern was größeres nehmen aber dann habe ich ein transportproblem ..


----------



## stiegl (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leichte Boot*

hallo Patrick. 
ich fische seit jahren mit der ANKA. ein gutes boot wie ich finde. sehr stabil und liegt gut im wasser. auch bei kleineren wellen. häng mal den link eines herstellers an. die gibt es aber schon gebraucht wesentlich günstiger. ist vielleicht was für dich. 

mfg stiegl

http://www.sea-sports.de/ruderboot-angelboot-anka-inkl-einlegeboden-p-521-2.html


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leichte Boot*

bin auch einige Jahre mit einem Anka zufrieden unterwegs gewesen.
Schau mal hier da hat sich einer richtig Mühe gegeben.
In der Mitte noch eine Sitzbank montiert und fertig.
Läuft auch vernünftig mit einem E-Quirl
Viele Grüße
Knurri


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leichte Boot*

http://www.sea-sports.de/marine-aluboot-vrumpf-fuer-schnelles-gleiten-305m-p-1917-2.html

http://www.kleinboote.at/Walker-Bay-10-295-m-das-etwas-groessere-Universalboot

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ruderboot-Mo...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item562b1f5667

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelboot-Ru...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item588ceca1cb

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fishhunter-2...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item53d2004c10

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GFK-Ruderboo...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item255b8fa7eb

dachte hier an sowas, welche form könnt ihr denn empfehlen?


also, 4,30 sind schon zu lang, das wär nur was wenn ich nen liegeplatz am wasser hätte ;-)


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leichte Boot*

meiner Meinung nach macht man in dieser Größenordnung  mit einem Marine Aluboot nichts verkehrt.
Ein paar Nummern größer werde ich mir auch eins zulegen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Suche leichte Boot*

also bei dem walker bay kann man zusätzlich noch diesen luftschlauch anbringen, was sicher nicht schlecht wäre, denke ich + die feste sliprolle


----------



## Patrick_87 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche leichte Boot*

nochmal ich ;-)

keiner mehr nen tip? welche form liegt denn am stabilsten im wasser?


----------

